# So when, or how, did you know?



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Heyla mamas!

I'm curious (and don't have the energy to search the boards right now)...

How did you "know" you were pregnant? And when did you know it? DH and I have been thinking about TTC child 3 after dd2 turns 1, but we had a little "oops" the other night.







And almost immediately I thought "I'm pregnant".

Now, I wont know for a few weeks if that really is the case, but I _never_ had that feeling with the my other two babes... it was very much a case of wanting and trying and charting and tracking but in the end it was the POAS that told me one way or the other.

So... how did you know?


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Oh boy, will I be watching this thread!









Sorry, I did not have a feeling I was pg until it was time to POAS. Especially, this time. I was very surprised to find out I was pg with this one.


----------



## DanelleB (Jan 4, 2008)

I was clueless with DD, but when I started craving Happy Meal hamburgers and made excuses to get HM's 3 days in a row, I knew something was up and tested.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Starting within days of conception I was peeing like mad. I didn't "know" until 12 dpo when I peed on a stick. But my body was definitely giving me clues very early on.


----------



## runner29 (Aug 1, 2004)

I strongly suspected when I had three days of cramping ~1 week post ovulation, when I usually didn't get cramps til 2 weeks post o. Sure enough, the temperature never dropped on day 15 post o and then I knew.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

I had heartburn w/in days of O, and my digestion system just went all wierd. It was weeks before any of the other signs appeared!


----------



## veronicalynne (Nov 4, 2006)

I knew with dd2 because it was exactly 14 days after my period had started and my periods have always been like clockwork....


----------



## Matilda_z (Dec 9, 2005)

With my last pregnancy my hair started falling out almost the moment I conceived.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

About a week after I ovulated (around the time when implantation probably occurred, I did get an implantation dip on my chart) I was at the zoo with a friend. I felt kind of funky, dizzy, light-headed. We were chasing her toddler around and I kept having to sit down. I made a comment to her and she said "Maybe you are pregnant!" I said "If I was, I would only be seven days pregnant, would that be possible?" and she said maybe. I had fun calling her up 11 weeks later saying "Remember that day at the zoo......" She had the best reaction to my pregnancy news, even better than the grandparents.

After that day, I just felt funny, and kind of just knew. I felt like I had never felt before. I kept saying something to DH, but he didn't believe me because I was always paranoid about being pregnant when I didn't want to be.

Finally, about 13dpo I started peeing like a racehorse. I ran a race that morning (Race for the Cure), I again made comments to DH about how much I was peeing. That evening when he was at work I decided to put all that pee to work, and got a positive HPT.


----------



## cagnew (Oct 1, 2007)

I strongly suspected a few days after conception of dd becaue my nipples were always hard and sore. With the next two pg's (both were miscarried) I knew within a week... don't know how... I just knew. We are ttc again and I hope to feel that feeling again soon!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Before i got my BFP i thought i had the flu.. only my breasts hurt and i was hungry every two hours- on. the. dot. DH knew the night he was conceived (days after we DTD), then he _really_ knew when i told him, "all i want is fries and ranch dressing!"


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

First time it was breast tingliness.

Second time it was the implantation spotting combined with a general feeling of wierdness, which preceded my spontaneous decision to cut all my hair off myself.

Third time (not planned!) it was that I was so hungry and eating like crazy, followed by the spotting again which didn't turn into a full-on period, and then I was like "OH! That's why I'm eating like my stomache has no boundaries!"

Fourth time the symptoms started just a couple of days past ovulation: I felt like sickness was coming on, felt flushed, my low back ached constantly, had cramps, my nipples were sore (I was not nursing this time), I was TIRED. And then after all those symptoms I had the tell-tale spotting. But this time I knew absolutely before the spotting that I was pregnant.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

bump. i want to hear more.....







:


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

About 6 or 7 days after O my sense of smell was through the roof. I had been out for about an hour and came home - as soon as I opened the door the smell of goldfish crackers hit me like a ton of bricks. But there were none around. Turns out that dh had fed ds some a few minutes before. I immediately though, wow, I must be pregnant! I got my bfp at 9 or 10 days dpo. I wouldn't have normally tested quite that early but...


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

baby #1 she came to me in a dream 7 days late for af...weird?

This maybe baby...I think I have implantation bleeding...maybe and butterflies


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a weird one-my boobs changed shape. They just looked more "bullet" shaped or something, IDK, it was just so weird. Plus I kinda felt strange from the moment we DTD. DD was a total plan and so when I missed AF I knew, then I didn't test for almost a week because I was so freaked about it







.


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

when your temps go up and stay up.


----------



## redclover (Mar 5, 2008)

just a couple days after conceiving (i guess)(the first time) i went to work and ate ALL day long. (i'm one of those freaks who never would even take a lunch break) and then my nipples got all sore and i got a fever and started craving olives and lemonade and animal cookies.
the last time i got crampy and sick to my stomach almost instantly. i would wake up with the world spinning. i just knew too...it just felt so familiar. i started craving yoghurt like crazy and greek olives again. (that seems to be my tell-tale sign.)


----------



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

The two symptoms that I had before POAS were- waking up in the middle of the night two nights in a row with a weird toothache (went away in the morning, never felt anything like it before or after), and an episode at work where I got dizzy/lightheaded/really weird feeling-- it only lasted for a moment, but I thought- "wow, what the heck was that".
I got my positive result even before I missed my period, so these signs were really early- sometime in the first 10 days after conception.


----------



## joy2grow (Apr 10, 2006)

I suspected I was pregnant about two weeks after TTC#1 because I could no longer enjoy sugary things! We DTD on Christmas Day so there where still lots of holiday goodies around the house. Out of the blue it all tasted awful to me and I have a serious sweet tooth so that really got my attention









Just this morning we decided to let-nature-take-it's-course toward inviting #2







and reading these posts makes me even more excited about the adventure of pregnancy!


----------



## Effervescence (Apr 12, 2007)

Vivid dreams. Waking up early to pee.


----------



## luckymamato2 (Jun 3, 2006)

Strange feelings telling me to POAS out of the blue. Never (at least not yet) have I gotten a + when I was paying attention to my cycle or waiting, hoping, etc.









DD was a huge surprise after months of no AF due to BFing her big brother.

I had a chem. pg 6 yrs ago. My older bro called to tell me his wife was 6wks pg. I almost immediately wondered if I was too, and it turned out that I was only a LITTLE BIT pg.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

With dd1 I had an inkling when I was about a week late, I just *knew*. And I had even taken the morning after pill that time (yes, dd1 was an oops. But what a great oops she is).

With dd2 it was the first month we had tried and I wasn't late. I was supposed to get my period on Sunday September 2. That day it still hadn't turned up I *knew* then too. My cycles are as predictable as the tides and it always arrived on time, even the same time of day (I had a feeling something was up when it hadn't turned up by 9:00 p.m.)! So when I got out of work that night I got a test and sure enough it was a +.

I also had a dream the night that she was conceived that was pretty crazy. In it I had been struck by lightening and I was taken to the ER. No one was doing much to help me and I kept asking, "But what about the baby? Is it okay?" And then this old wise woman in hospital scrubs came to me and told me that the baby was fine. Then I could see the sun break through the clouds outside and I woke up. Cool.


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

with my first, I felt sweaty. I was at the rainbow gathering, had no idea when my period was or should be and I was extremely ignorant of pregnancy-related issues. so, I was sweaty, and I think dizzy. when we left the gathering we went to Seattle and poas in the hospital (great way to find out, eh?).. I was throwing up the next day.

with my second, I had implantation bleeding. I was learning how to chart (first month, I think) and I thought I was getting an early period. it never came... I poas and had the faintest line ever, my partner didn't even believe it was there







. the doc confirmed..

with my third, I had a hangover (yeah, yeah) and told my friend that I felt _almost_ 'morning-sick-pukey'. she laughed and we let it go. the next day I was still pukey. and the next. I thought I'd test just to prove I _wasn't_ but the line showed up bright as day!!! I just about passed out...

and those are the stories of how I _knew_...


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

I had no clue until I POAS. DH on the other hand did have a clue... he was the one who TOLD me to POAS, even after I insisted it would be a waste of $6.

How he knew? No clue. My cycle was a little on the long side but I wasn't technically late yet, but he insisted I test anyway. Maybe I was being really hormonal or something, no idea.


----------

